
A new challenge for the fans of labyrinth and maze games - fritzone
http://dungeons.sh/
======
fritzone
dungeons.sh is a new site for those who like to play maze games. Either if you
are in a timerun mode trying to get out as fast as possible, or you just
wander through a maze trying to find loot, killing skeletons some fun time is
promised for those brave souls daring to enter the Dungeon of Perish.

